
Book review: Disrupted: Dan Lyons v the startup bubble (at Hubspot) - jkestner
https://theoverspill.wordpress.com/2016/05/23/book-review-disrupted-dan-lyonss-misadventure-in-the-startup-bubble-at-hubspot/
======
andygor
Thanks! Is it possible to make a partnership with you? I'm working on a book
project.

